# Rabbits...



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anybody have any rabbits on here? Just wondering. :lol: Heres a few of ours we are at our lowest number, 24. I think I'll just post as many as I can Its just gonna take a while! I breed American fuzzy lops My twin- Polish My older sister- Hollands!

Lets start with the Afls!

Currentally my newest Fuzzie- Dinty wants Moore Coffee!


































Fluffy Latte


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Now is Caramel Macciato my first Fuzzy lop
































- Hey! Wheres all the candy! :wink: 

Coffee Bean My first litter of fuz lops!

As a baby









































and older!


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay, I'm worn out, Just a couple of each rabbit now!

Gram Cracker- My pet holland lop!


























- With friends!

Hazel Nut- 



























I dont have many pictures of my sisters polish she's got 4 but I have two bad ones (type) when she was also taking pictures of them for christmas contest.








- Malcom 








- Levi and Mr. Pibb- black rabbit next to lab







Malcom and Ms. Rosie

Rachel- 12 hollands

I also dont have pictures of them all but on our website- 
rcmrabbits.tripod.com

Our rabbitry




























And on our website you can sign our guestbook, browse the pictures and see our other pets like levi the yellow lab. and cats and such!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Very beautiful rabbits. we have had a few over the years i'llhave to see if i can find some pics.


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Ohh, I'd like to see them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

Well fuzz, here is Zero he was a mini Rex breed. very sweet he loved to hide in his old pair of infant pants he used as a blanket.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Wish I had taken pics of my two rabbits before they died.:sob: They fell ill after they escaped the cage and were running around the lawn in one rainy night.:shake: Worse, some dogs were attacking them but they have no injuries. Probably stress.:sob:

Sazzy is also another rabbit keeper aside from Lauri by the way, Megan.:mrgreen: You're lucky to have a fellow rabbit keeper here.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Beautiful Rabbits. Well done.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

ah im in wabbit heaven   they are absalutely beautiful bunnys


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I just noticed a pic of one rabbit with a lab.:shock2: I didn't know some dogs are so friendly to rabbits.:blink:


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Blue said:


> I just noticed a pic of one rabbit with a lab.:shock2: I didn't know some dogs are so friendly to rabbits.:blink:


It is strange how some animals like, or cooperate with, animals they wouldn't normally like in the wild. For example, my cat goes hunting and has a string dislike for mice, yet she is very docile when sat beside my hamster. Altough I don't, I can trust her enough to leave her in the room alone with him.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

One of my dogs used to have a pet bunny too. She would sit next to him and make sure none of the other dogs would come near him. The dog is Amber, bunny's name was Stew.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

thats so cool  
my friends rabbit used to kick the poo out of her dog :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

awww thanks!
That is so cute with the MR in the pants!

You want to hear a sad story?

Doesnt matter! I'm gonna tell it anyways! hehehe

In very short mode I am not going to give gory details (mabe just a few) but heres a quick story that has been happening between us and dogs vs rabbits

We had a hole of about 30 rabbits at this first time.
Black Lab X Coyote mixes came and killed 4 of our rabbits. two of our fav. they didnt eat them just left them there and we caught one dog laying on them.

We cought one dog- Well you can guess what happened to her :wink: (laying on rabbits)

They came back- got one my little baby joe  they just bit off all of his legs

We caught them but they ran away :x 

They came back and got 4 more. 

all in all, If you look at our rabbitry pictures you will se many locks. Two- Four locks on every cage. Locks behind gates and other hidden gadgets, a stealth cam that dectects movement (mainly for deer but we use for dogs also) 
No more deaths for almost a year. But we are so ready for anything! 

And as for our dog: He is basically scared if a rabbit comes near him. What a baby! He wouldnt hurt them and I'm amazed we even got a picture of him near mr. Pibb!


----------



## Alexis (Oct 3, 2006)

I just went into cute overload.
Must.
Have.
Bunny.
Wait.
Must.
Control.
Impulse.
To.
Buy.
Bunny.
Feel.
Strange.
Need.
For.
Coffee.
Too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Alexis said:


> I just went into cute overload.
> Must.
> Have.
> Bunny.
> ...


LOL, oh go for it bunnies are so cute and very easy to care for.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

here is a pic of my netherland dwarf, Lily


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Awww, she is beautiful.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Alexis said:


> I just went into cute overload.
> Must.
> Have.
> Bunny.
> ...


:bluelaugh: :bluelaugh:
C'mon, Alex. You know you want rabbits.:tongue:


----------



## Claude (Oct 17, 2006)

I once had a beautiful pure bred, black rex rabbit, but my little brother (at the time was 3) let the dog into his cage, and the bunnie was no more 

But he probably had a fairly painless death, our dog snapped his neck


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

awww so cute!

Claude- Sorry about your bunny!


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Alexis said:


> I just went into cute overload.
> Must.
> Have.
> Bunny.
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, i have a question for you rabbit owners. exactly how hard is it to care for a rabbit. I have wanted one for a long time but i always heard it was hard to care for them and they stink alot. I have never had one and i wanted to know the truth from real rabbit owners.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

mel it how you care for them, my Tino is in my bedroom and im sooo clean if i thought she stank she would be out!
i clean her litter tray every week, and do a full clean alternate weeks

rabbits are less demanding than dogs or cats, and cost alot less 
and you can litter train any rabbit 
i think they are great pets tino has bonded so much with me and matt she follows us around the house, gets in2 bed in the morning for cuddles, ima it was hard work to get her like this but worth it!  
go on do it get a wabbit


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

rabbits are great pets and very sweet. You can litter train them pretty easily and let them run around the house. (as long as you rabbit proof the house first). They don't stink either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Mel they are alot easier and cheaper to care for then your dog or cat. You should really look into it, the kids would love it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Not hard at all. They just bloom too fast.:blink: I sometimes take the two rabbits to our lawn for a walk. Of course, we have to lock the perimeter or our dogs could have attacked them.:blueshake:

No sooner were they fed with rabbit pellets, corn, etc, they doubled in size after 4 months.:shock2: I've never noticed this until our househelp commented that they grew a lot.:dunno:


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

usmcwife said:


> Ok, i have a question for you rabbit owners. exactly how hard is it to care for a rabbit. I have wanted one for a long time but i always heard it was hard to care for them and they stink alot. I have never had one and i wanted to know the truth from real rabbit owners.


As a rabbit breeder, I would say it is easy yet hard. It takes responsibility. They do not stink! :wink: Trust me, unless you get a male that is a bad sprayer then he will stink but you can neuter him and he wont anymore. All you need to do is give food when they are out, frest water everyday, and lots and lots of attention! Females are not as nice as bucks but they are some cleaner, as for messes, litterbox train them, great for kids and builds responsiblity. The only problem is some people just buy rabbits for their kids and then their kids get tired of them and stop playing with them, making them lonely and then getting sick. Then you have to take care of them. Depends how motivated you are! If they dont get enough attention, give the rabbit to a better home! So all in all, how you take care of the rabbit is how hard it is. They do grow fast. They only live for 8 years average. They are not as expensive as cats or dogs and horses and sometimes fish! They dont need that much grooming, "care" such as cleaning out the cage once or twice a month. And they are so much fun to be around!Its so hard to resist! :roll:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks everyone.......we have looked into getting a rabbit seversl times. but i think we will most likely wait till we get our own house. And find a new home for our lovebird, as i fear it might bite my daughters finger off one of these days. she is a mean one...lol


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Melissa said:


> thanks everyone.......we have looked into getting a rabbit seversl times. but i think we will most likely wait till we get our own house. And find a new home for our lovebird, as i fear it might bite my daughters finger off one of these days. she is a mean one...lol



lol, :lol: hope you can get a bunny one of these days soon though! :lol:


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's a list I found in my microsoft word art of some of my rabbit names!

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Coffee swirl
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Mocha swirl
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	CafÃƒÂ© Latte
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	CafÃƒÂ© Mocha
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Mocha Java
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Caramel Latte
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Vanilla Latte
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Frappuchino
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Cappuccino
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Starbuck
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Caribou
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Arabica
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Mocha
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Lattes
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Swirls-Coffee
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Macadamia Nut
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Amaretto
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Jamaican me crazy 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Shuffle Carmel Truffle
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Truffle 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Coffee Bean*
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Gevelia
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Swiss Miss
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Vanilla Nut CrÃƒÂ¨me 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Caramel Kiss
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Irish CrÃƒÂ¨me
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Cinn Ful Nut 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	CrÃƒÂ¨me Brule 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Toasted Almond CrÃƒÂ¨me
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Strudel Delight 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Caramel Macchiato*
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Fluffy Latte* 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Hazelnut* 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	CafÃƒÂ©
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Almond Amaretto 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Mudslide
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Chocolate Almond
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Chocolate Thunder
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Mugzy
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Blendi
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Chocolate Tiramisu 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Pecan Perks
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Caramel nut clusters 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Nut Clusters
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Soft Cream
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢	Chocolate Squares


----------



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a mini-lop rabbit. I don't know much about it and would like to know more. It is slate-grey in color. When we got it, we were told it was a female so we named it Ashlyn. After a close examination, we discovered that she was indeed a he. Since then the name has been shortened to Ash. It was given to my son as a gift. I wanted to kill the person who did it considering we know absolutely nothing about them. But the kids were hooked. I hate to let them down, so I decided to try and find information about them. Do you know of any websites that will be helpful? I bought the only "rabbit care" book in my area and all it discusses is the types of rabbits and what is needed for showing. I feed it pellets and treats. The water is changed regularly. I clean the tray every other day. It has developed the urge to urinate through the cage and all over the floor! I live in a very small town in western Oklahoma. There isn't any petstores closer than two hours away. I really don't want to make a two hour trip for book about rabbits! Any information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Fuzz (Dec 12, 2006)

shavon said:


> I have a mini-lop rabbit. I don't know much about it and would like to know more. It is slate-grey in color. When we got it, we were told it was a female so we named it Ashlyn. After a close examination, we discovered that she was indeed a he. Since then the name has been shortened to Ash. It was given to my son as a gift. I wanted to kill the person who did it considering we know absolutely nothing about them. But the kids were hooked. I hate to let them down, so I decided to try and find information about them. Do you know of any websites that will be helpful? I bought the only "rabbit care" book in my area and all it discusses is the types of rabbits and what is needed for showing. I feed it pellets and treats. The water is changed regularly. I clean the tray every other day. It has developed the urge to urinate through the cage and all over the floor! I live in a very small town in western Oklahoma. There isn't any petstores closer than two hours away. I really don't want to make a two hour trip for book about rabbits! Any information would be helpful. Thanks.


! I'll be quick with this, I will give you all the info you need I'll PM you for more help!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Heres my polish bunny =D








Her name is Fritz =]


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ooh bunnies! I have two bunnies, a hotot girl and lionhead boy. Ill find some pics to upload. Oh their name are Rascal and Binky.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute bunny!!


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

I usually hate rabbits (especially my cousins he basically abuses them, not knowing how to keep care of them) but a indoor rabbit SOOOO CUTE!


----------

